

Does peaceful workplace help programmers perform better? - ozuvedi

The place I work in has number of tables in a hallway each pair facing each other. We are around 10-12 people here. I can hear everyone walking by, they come around each others table and discuss logic, issues, plans etc. It really disturbs me. Does that happen to you guys? By the way, sales&#x2F;marketing, other management people get own separate office. Development team&#x2F;support team sits in the hallway.
Do programmers deserve better?
======
mkhanal
I like the open plan workspace. Peace for me is more mental than physical.
Music makes it even better. But not everybody would agree with music playing
in the office. Open plan helps better team communications in my experience
cutting down silos. But it is very strange that they have open plan only for
developers and not for others. That does not sound like an "all employees
equal" organisation. Or maybe they have their reasons that I don't yet see.

